# ?190 grant at 27 weeks



## grahams mum (Oct 25, 2010)

what a shame also this pregnancy i wont get any free money from the government you have to be at least 25 weeks at the end of the year and then has been scrapped forever .I did not get the sure start grant 7years ago because i was working and this time i thoght ohh maybe but no again apparently who does not work is always better off than me i am sure some of you got it  and bought the new pram with it


----------



## hotchop (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah its a shame that us taxpayers cant afford to keep people in baby stuff anymore


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 26, 2010)

hotchop said:


> Yeah its a shame that us taxpayers cant afford to keep people in baby stuff anymore



The shame is that we who have been working and paid our taxes miss out.

I'm sorry you missed out on the grant. Speak to your midwife and see if there is anything else you can get. xxx


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 26, 2010)

hotchop said:


> Yeah its a shame that us taxpayers cant afford to keep people in baby stuff anymore



i am sure i can survive without the grant but after all every body pay their taxes and i thought this time maybe i will be lucky for once but it is allways the one that dont work they have more than the one who pay taxes  PS i never had anything free and i always worked since i have been in england (on minimum wage!!!)


----------



## bev (Oct 26, 2010)

Daniela, I think it was the way you expressed yourself that may have caused the confusion. It did come across as if you were blaming anyone who had received this benefit and blaming them for buying a pram with it. I am sure this is not what you meant though.Bev


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 26, 2010)

i hope so bev


----------



## Northerner (Oct 26, 2010)

grahams mum said:


> i hope so bev



I think that sometimes people don't realise English is your second language Daniela!


----------



## margie (Oct 26, 2010)

I agree with Northerner. I sometimes have difficulty reading your posts, but I can 99.9% of the time work out what you are trying to say - maybe because English is my FIL's second language. But your English is so much better than my ability in any other language (except maybe computing ones)


----------



## Emmal31 (Oct 27, 2010)

It was called a health in pregnancy grant and anyone could recieve it if they applied for it. I feel this thread is slightly off topic.


----------



## Laura22 (Oct 28, 2010)

I believe I will be 24 weeks and 5 days gone then.... lol


----------



## margie (Oct 28, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> I believe I will be 24 weeks and 5 days gone then.... lol



Maybe your next scan will change that to your advantage. There was a story in the papers today about someone giving birth at 24 weeks and being told they were ineligible for the grant.


----------



## smile4loubie (Oct 30, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> I believe I will be 24 weeks and 5 days gone then.... lol



I won't be getting it either. There was a 500 pound grant if you were on job seekers which I'm not even sure is around any more either but if i claimed job seekers I'd loose my housing benefit I'm not even sure i could claim job seekers now I'm officially living with Alan they'll prob say he's earning enough .


----------



## Laura22 (Oct 30, 2010)

I would like to know exactly what I am entitled to. I'm muddled!!


----------



## Laura22 (Oct 30, 2010)

margie said:


> Maybe your next scan will change that to your advantage. There was a story in the papers today about someone giving birth at 24 weeks and being told they were ineligible for the grant.



My due date's already been changed twice lol!


----------



## Bailey2001 (Nov 10, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> I won't be getting it either. There was a 500 pound grant if you were on job seekers which I'm not even sure is around any more either but if i claimed job seekers I'd loose my housing benefit I'm not even sure i could claim job seekers now I'm officially living with Alan they'll prob say he's earning enough .



how can you claim housing benefit if you are living with someone who earns?


----------



## Ellie Jones (Nov 10, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> I won't be getting it either. There was a 500 pound grant if you were on job seekers which I'm not even sure is around any more either but if i claimed job seekers I'd loose my housing benefit I'm not even sure i could claim job seekers now I'm officially living with Alan they'll prob say he's earning enough .



Even if you married/living with a partner, if you've paid your tax's then you will be entitled to JSA, but only for 6 months though..


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Nov 10, 2010)

Ellie Jones said:


> Even if you married/living with a partner, if you've paid your tax's then you will be entitled to JSA, but only for 6 months though..



Thats interesting, why only 6 months, if they seen the partners income would they not withold it...


----------



## Bailey2001 (Nov 10, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Thats interesting, why only 6 months, if they seen the partners income would they not withold it...



i never knew JSA was the same as housing benefit, but im really not up on what you can claim etc (thankfully)


----------



## smile4loubie (Nov 11, 2010)

Bailey2001 said:


> how can you claim housing benefit if you are living with someone who earns?



Because we don't have a high joint income we can get housing benefit to help pay rent etc.


----------



## margie (Nov 11, 2010)

There are 2 types of JSA, contribution based and non contribution based. If you have been working and have paid enough contributions, then if you lose your job you are entitled to 6 months contribution based JSA. After 6 months the entitlement is base on household income/savings so you may get nothing other than your NI contribution (and that would be paid/credited direct). 

Housing benefit is based on Income/Savings so their are people who are working who can claim and others who are not working but who have savings who are not. 

May all change with the Government plans though.

Maybe this thread need splitting as it seems to becoming a general benefits thread.


----------

